# 8/3 Hamburg Show?



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Any masochists doing the 8/3 Hamburg Show? The long range forecast says upper 80s...


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

I would never step foot into Hamburg in august. Inside the Firhousenwill be hotter than outside. I may be at the October one though.
Buddy


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

I'll be manning Jeremy Huff's table. Lots of feeders and frogs in coolers. If it gets too hot I will call it an early day.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

I will probably go there. hopefully it will be cloudy. going to the reading show this weekend. weather will be cool. mid 80s.


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Ill be at the reading show this weekend as well. Hoping it says cool.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

Halter said:


> Ill be at the reading show this weekend as well. Hoping it says cool.


the reading show has air conditioning and easy parking. plus there is room to walk around unless they move it to one of the side rooms.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Hope to see you all in Reading Saturday. It should be a fun show.
Buddy


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I'll be at Hamburg. The heat wave has broken. Hopefully it will not be to unbearable. I'll have lots of isopods, springtails, and salamanders. We will be rotating stock and keeping things cool.
Michael
Above Average Amphibians


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

I will be vending at hamburg. Froggy ac will be on.
Here is what I have available:
Sexed/sub adults:
E. Anthonyi Santa Isabels (high-red, breeding grps)
Giant orange male
2 citronella males
Prob male reticulated auratus

Juvis:
Reticulated auratus
Green/Black auratus
Blue/Black auratus
Azureus
Leucomelas
Bakhuis Tincs
Patricia Tincs
Matecho Tincs
Yellow Galacts
Santa Isabels
Vittatus

Bugs etc:
Jumpy, golden delicious and Turkish melanos
Tropical springs
Bean beetles
Culturing supplies
Medications
Supplements
Etc.

PM or email to reserve. Looking fwd to the show and seeing you all there!
Keith


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

I will be attending,

Anyone who will have auratus available for sale or trade let me know.

I also have a decent selection of plants I could bring to trade or sell.


Thanks, Justin


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

I'll be there. I've got a few orchids and crested geckos to unload, and need to pick up a fair amount of driftwood, springtails, and isopods.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

dravenxavier said:


> I'll be there. I've got a few orchids and crested geckos to unload, and need to pick up a fair amount of driftwood, springtails, and isopods.


What orchids? Maybe we can do a partial swap with isopods and springtails.
Michael


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks like the weather is going to be great for Aug!!!!!
I'll have lots of auratus.


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

I also have a male standard imitator for trade/sale if anyone is interested.

Justin


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

I will have a friend taking some of my stock there:
Ill have: 

5 Baby Red Eye Tree frogs
and
6 Starry Night Reed Froglets


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

I will have
Azureus
Bakhuis
New River
Matecho
Cobalt
Leucomelas
Chazuta sub-adults and froglets
Intermedius - Female

Variety of flies and isopods.

Saving the Tarapotos for frog day.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Any new river males?


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

Greg, I only have New River froglets right now. I take it your group was female heavy.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I wouldn't confidently guess the sex on all of them....but I would guess the majority are females. Is this normal for new rivers?


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

mydumname said:


> I wouldn't confidently guess the sex on all of them....but I would guess the majority are females. Is this normal for new rivers?


 My original trio was 1.2 . I sold a few groups last year and they should be maturing soon. Time will tell.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

hey rick, do you know of anybody that has Zimmerman frogs?? 
(kind of a personal joke.)


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

Too funny Walt. That girl was really pissed that I never heard of them.
Thanks for helping me out today.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Good seeing you all. Nice and cool - for an aug show that is. Was an enjoyable show.


----------

